# iPod Integration Kit - iPhone



## hinsight4 (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm thinking about getting the iPod Integration Kit installed in my '08 hatch. Has anyone used this with an iPhone? It would be awesome to be able to hook up my iPhone and listen to music through the car's stereo, without using the poor quality of an FM transmitter. I don't have the SL or whatever, with bluetooth and all, and I don't care about making calls, so this seems like an option.


----------



## VersaFan (Apr 21, 2008)

Who is making the kit you are speaking of? I'm looking for recommendations for a solution.


----------

